# ISO help removing label gunk



## watermelonman (Feb 24, 2008)

I absolutely hate the sticky stuff that removing many labels and price tags creates. Is there a good product or technique for getting rid of it?


----------



## Barb L. (Feb 24, 2008)

If you are in the US, get a plastic bottle of "Goo Gone" , works great !


----------



## GB (Feb 24, 2008)

Goo Gone works well, but we fine Goof Off works even better.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 24, 2008)

Window cleaner also works, along with hot soapy water.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 24, 2008)

watermelonman said:


> I absolutely hate the sticky stuff that removing many labels and price tags creates. Is there a good product or technique for getting rid of it?


 
If the product can be soaked , I soak it in hot water to help loosen the label .


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 24, 2008)

Just plain oil rubbed into a label and left to sit will soften almost all adhesives. P-nut butter works well because it doesn't drip - it stays where you put it. But it's the oil in the p-nut butter that does the trick.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 24, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Just plain oil rubbed into a label and left to sit will soften almost all adhesives. P-nut butter works well because it doesn't drip - it stays where you put it. But it's the oil in the p-nut butter that does the trick.


 
I was going to say the same thing. WD-40 or another lube will do it too.
Must be a backwoods thing


----------



## pacanis (Feb 24, 2008)

Sometimes lighter fluid will work, too.
But on something _really_ stubborn, acetate or fingernail polish remover. You have to be very careful with it as it will eat into a lot of things you might be trying to remove the glue from though.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 24, 2008)

I usually spread a little mayonnaise on the label, cover with plastic wrap directly on top of the mayo and let the piece sit overnight.  In the morning, the label usually comes off quite easily.  As someone else has mentioned, peanut butter works, too.


----------



## watermelonman (Mar 2, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Sometimes lighter fluid will work, too.
> But on something _really_ stubborn, acetate or fingernail polish remover. You have to be very careful with it as it will eat into a lot of things you might be trying to remove the glue from though.



This is exactly the issue. Some of the things I'm working with are plastic, and I'm afraid of eating in to them.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 2, 2008)

watermelonman said:


> This is exactly the issue. Some of the things I'm working with are plastic, and I'm afraid of eating in to them.



This might be a time when you should try the mayo or peanut butter remedy.  Or Goo Gone or Goof Off, but read the labels first to see what they can be used on.  FYI I've had about the same results using mayo/peanut butter as I have with Goo Gone and Goof Off.  And...I already have mayo and peanut butter in the house.


----------



## CeliacFamilyCook (Mar 5, 2008)

Vinegar!!  It'll come off in seconds and it won't ruin plastic, or most surfaces for that matter.  Plus, it's cheap.  The only downside is the smell.  However I use it for so many things around the house that I think I'm becomming immune to it.


----------



## DrThunder88 (Mar 5, 2008)

I just pulled the UPC labels off a number of spice containers, a silicone whisk, and some new wooden spoons (yeah, DC is influencing my real life) by soaking them in hot soapy water for a few hours and then rubbing them with my fingertips.


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 5, 2008)

I got both, though I lost the can of Goof-Off.

Goo-Gone also now comes in a pump-spray bottle. I've had much continued success with Goo-Gone though.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Mar 5, 2008)

Rubbing alcohol can help.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 5, 2008)

CeliacFamilyCook said:


> Vinegar!!  It'll come off in seconds and it won't ruin plastic, or most surfaces for that matter.  Plus, it's cheap.  The only downside is the smell.  However I use it for so many things around the house that I think I'm becomming immune to it.


Thanks for this - I didn't know. I've gotten to where I actually like the smell of vinegar since I use it for most of my household cleaning. To me, it's what clean smells like!


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 5, 2008)

it REALLY all entirely depends upon the adhesive used, it is Polar or non-polar?

everything has a solvent (yes even Diamond!).

personally I always start with plain hot soapy water, and it that fails I go to WD-40 (it has a good mixture of different solvents in there), then move to the Harsh stuff if that fails such as Acetone (nail polish remover if you have no pure acetone).

if THAT fails there`s always the "Brute Force" tactic, stick in the freezer for an hour, take it out and use a paint scraper!

and as the saying goes, if at 1`st you don`t succeed, destroy all evidence that you even tried


----------



## CeliacFamilyCook (Mar 5, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Thanks for this - I didn't know. I've gotten to where I actually like the smell of vinegar since I use it for most of my household cleaning. To me, it's what clean smells like!


 
Me too!  DH used to complain about the smell all the time and I told him that if I couldn't smell it the it wasn't clean.


----------

